# Pizza dough #3 (Electric mixer)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 package yeast
2 tsp sugar
1 cup warm water
1/4 cup of lard or shortening
3-4 cups of flour
2 tsp salt
olive oil

In an electric mixing bowl, whisck the yeast, water, sugar and lard together to make a paste. Add the flour and salt and mix using dough hook until the dough comes away from the sides and crawls up the hook. Remove the dough from the bowl. Grease the bowl with olive oil and place dough back in the bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and let dough rise until it has doubled in size, about 1 hour. Turn dough out onto floured surface and divide in half. Roll into balls, cover and let stand for 15-20 mins and then shape. Makes enough dough for 2 12 inch pizzas.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*lard*

I think that lard will give it a pie crust type of flake... At least that is what I think they do for pie crusts.. That would in interesting..


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

That sounds good to me. I need to try it.


----------



## jellybear (Jan 15, 2006)

*Pizza Dough*

You dont need lard in pizza dough it will make it too hard.Just add about four tablespoons Olive Oil.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

don't leave your dough out too long... if you let it rise too much it'll 'blow out' (loose it's elastisity), it makes the dough much harder to work with and you'll end up with a flat pie. 

if anyone needs any pointers or ideas for tossing pies lemme know.


----------



## prater1 (Dec 3, 2005)

*Pizza Dough*

This is good ! We made a smoked turkey,spinch,mushroom,and ham pie with this crust yesterday and it rulled. Thanks Dog.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*My pleasure!!!!!!!*

It's been my pleasure poting these recipes for you guys. Hopefully when I make it down that way we can all hook up and you guys can teach me the fine arts of fishin for redfish and in turn I'll have to cook for ya.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

let go.... start cooking.... come on down...


----------

